# Help! Skinny possibly pregnant doe!



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok so I just bought this goat and she is still quite a bit under weight. The other two are also skinny but this girls especially. The girl I got them has been working on getting them back into weight but the one is especially worrying me. I will add beet pulp to her feed ration and make sure she gets her own bowl. I have had great success with beet pulp for a slightly skinny goat. Of course free choice on the hay. What else would you guys suggest? The other issue is this girl could possibly be pregnant and due in Dec or Jan. I want her to build up some. I also want to know worming wise what you guys would suggest. I was thinking of ordering the herbal wormer for her specifically but is there anything I can buy at say tractor supply and get into her now to get this started. She is a a boer and is awful skinny. I went from worrying about one being to fat to this one scarying me something awful on her skinny look. I will take pictures of her in the morning. I am trying to do some research on what I can do to boost her so I can make a trip tom. and get her what she needs to boost this poor girl.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would hit her with a good chemical dewormer that is safe for pregnant does ... I'm all for herbal (use it myself) but at this point she may need something more to clean her out asap. How are her eyelids? Did she gain at all? Is it possible she has Johnes?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could start with Ivomec. Give orally at lcc per 30 lbs.

I would also add some calf manna. Of course any diet change needs to be done slowly.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

They were in a situation where they were just flat out not being fed. She has gained weight since the woman got them. I will get the ivomec in the morning that is what I thought I would get but wanted some other input. She may not be pregnant at all but I just didn't want to throw any old thing in her. She will be a pretty girl when she is filled out again. It breaks my heart looking at her. I will have to look at her eyelids in better light in the morning as we did not get home till late. What I did see they looked a light pink but it was a quick look in half light.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I will say bless your heart for taking these girls on. That is great that you are willing to put in the effort and time for them. They sure need someone to care for them. :thumbup:


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually have the picture the girl gave me of her. This poor girl it breaks my heart so much. The girl said she has gained about 10lbs or so in the few weeks she has had her. This picture does not show it real well how skinny she is. She is also a large goat she has a thick large frame.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

While it may not show exactly how bad, it is no question that that poor goat is very underweight. At least now she is getting the care she needs.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am going to do all I can for her and the others. She is a really sweet girl to. Let me rub all over her. They will also be getting some foot trimming in the morning. They are also in poor shape but I don't want to stress them to much so it will be a little at a time. Poor girl been through enough.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She is eating drinking and normal poop so she is making progress. Dewormed and probiotics and vitamin c tablet given. She was runny nose a little. I also let her free range i'm the front yard and she was really enjoying the nice gras and would rose bushes. I also trimmed feet.also going to be a long process. Deformed mess.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Thank god that your tending to this poor girl!! KUDDOS TO YOU FOR HAVING A HEART!! WHY??WHY??? WHY???? Do people get animals and NOT tend to them??? IT URKS ME SOOO BAD when i see and hear about the cruel things that people do to animals.....Does her previous "NON-CARE TAKER" have any other goats or animals in their possesion now? If so, id report their butt, and see to it that something was done!! Sorry for my rant...


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

It's what I do. A large majority of my bunch were in rough situations. The woman I got this and the other boer from said she no longer has any animals. This poor girl is the worse of the pair. The other one is under weight but not on deaths door like this one. I can feel every rib and every bit of her backbone (and she has gained weight I was told). I am going to have many many months of special care for this girl. I have this problem of bring home special needs animals. I have a pair of dutchies who have scabs up and down their backs from neglect and being in to small enclosure and a silver fox buck who was so skinny I could feel all his bones. This is why I have 11 rabbits and 15 goats and 2 dogs now.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Update

Girl is much more active and eager to run to the field today. She is also taking to the feed apparently it its new to her and she did not want to eat it at first. Introducing slowly of course. Got done vit b and vit c in her again today. If we can keep going she can make it back from this.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She should gain weight quickly if there is nothing else wrong with her. I bought a doe last year who weight taped at 90 lbs when I got her, by the time she was fattened up she weight taped at 150 lbs. She gained about 20 lbs in two weeks (based on the weight tape). So just worming and feeding her put the weight on right away.

Beet pulp should work well, or you can try to get her to take some grain with vegetable oil on it. I have fattened horses up really easy on vegetable oil. I've never tried it with the goats, but have heard that they don't like it too much at first but once they get on it they love it. We had a donkey who would chase you down if she saw you giving the others oil. lol she would drink it straight out of a measuring cup! The horses usually got 1/2 cup 2 x a day. If you haven't already, I would get some Sevin dust or any kind of livestock dust and dust her for lice. With the wormer, I would worm her again 10 days after the first dose and 10 days after that to make sure that you have gotten all of the worms out of her. Wormers usually only kill adults, so if you worm three times 10 days apart you will kill all worms once they reach adulthood instead of just killing the adults and leaving the larvae and eggs behind to grow into adults and reproduce.

As long as she is alert and continues to stay that way and does not crash she should do fine. If she didn't have any feed at all before you got her the first two weeks are the most important. I have seen horses who were starving and then were fed as much as they would eat as soon as someone else got them. They would perk up and act like they were getting better, but two weeks later would crash and have organ failure and need to be pts. The body can not handle being given too much food once it hasn't had any. If you go slow she will do fine, especially if she was getting some feed all along just not enough.

Good luck with her. Would love to see some pics when she has gained some weight.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

fd123 I am soo with you on people not taking care of animals, It just ticks me off, they seem to only sell when they think if they go down any more they will die. Any how, I also am bad about buying thin goats, I just want to point out one thing, if she is bred you dont want to cram the feed down her the last month of being bred, she looks to be a ok sized girl but the kids gain the most weight the last month. Last year I had a doe that was so thin, she ended up being very bred but I was feeding her a lot trying to get her into shape, big mistake, was one of the largest kids I had to pull. Just a heads up on big kids, I hate pulling big kids . She is thin, that is for sure but have seen worse, I bet you anything you give her a good worming and that will play a good part on gaining some weight back. If you are in a area that is like what I am in no one seems to know what wormer is. The first thing I do when I get a thin goat, before they even get out of the trailer is worm them. Good luck with your girl, and keep that pic, I love going back and looking at how good my girls have done since I got them.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am giving her beet pulp with a little boss and blue seal goat pellet. No more then 2 cups a day total currently because I amworried about over loading her system. Last thing I need is diarrhea. Of course all they she can eat in hsy and I let her out two hours a day to browse with her buddy she came with who is also thin. If she is pregnant then it doesnot show at all she shoulf be due Dec or Jan. Ii do have these two in separate area so if there are any underline issues my herd is not in direct contact. I amalready seeing so much improvement and much more active. Amazing what basic care provides. I may try some vegetabe oil on her see how it


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

i would be worried about over feeding her, if she is pregnant and causing her to have kidding problems with too big of kids. Especially, between her 10th week of pregnancy. The first 2 1/2 months I don't worry about over feeding as much. 
What breed is she bred too? I am assuming Boer. Big kids would concern me. I would either determine if she really is pregnant, or just take it easy on the grain and high calorie feeds, such as calf manna, until you are sure she is or isn't pregnant. I would think she would start bagging in the next 4 weeks or so. If she is due December to January. Lots of hay and keeping up with the worming and minerals would be my priority. 
a fecal would be a good idea.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have not given her any calf manna at all. Most of her diet is hay. I want her to get healthier while trying to not over feed her. Once I know for certain no babies I plan on upping her feed intake. I also wonder if said kids or kid make it should I bottle feed them so she is not overwhelmed making milk on top of this mess she is in?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Tlambert95 said:


> I have not given her any calf manna at all. Most of her diet is hay. I want her to get healthier while trying to not over feed her. Once I know for certain no babies I plan on upping her feed intake. I also wonder if said kids or kid make it should I bottle feed them so she is not overwhelmed making milk on top of this mess she is in?


I would just make a decision at the time she kids. based on how many kids she has and her overall condition at that time. 
You could always introduce the kids to creep feed as early as possible and wean them by 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like a Boer/ Nubian mix and very thin I agree. She is needing to be de-wormed I am sure and with that.. on such an underfed animal.. the de-wormers themselves can throw them off plus if a heavy worm load... also complications. At first get her some pro-bios and vitamin drench. A stole sample and then the right de-wormer in her. Equamax or ivermectin is a broad worm killer of many types but I sure wouldnt use any wormer without some sort of probios vitamin mix.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have her on probiotics and drench. She is getting vit c an b12 complex. She was looking anemic so gave her some red cell also. Called vet going to takr fecal a soon as I can. Gave her ivemec and seems she is feeling better.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my .. you are doing everything and more than most of us could suggest. Good job. I think she will be getting better soon.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I want her to live and have those babies if she is pregnant and if she doesn't pull through then I want her last days to be good ones with a full belly and a warm bed.

Edit: She also LOVES pumpkins. I also decided since she seems to enjoy any vegetables or fruit I give her I am going to see about getting some spinach which might help with the anemic issue because it is high in iron. She is not big on feed still. She eats it but no where near like she does pumpkins or apples. I have been spending a lot of time on this girl and I am going to keep fighting for her. I have had her since Saturday and I am pretty sure i have provided more for her then she has had in her very short 3 years of life.


----------



## maisonlechat2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Where are you located...just saved a lamancha wether from slaughter....looking for a doe


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am in Gettysburg, PA.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

This was her today. She is feeling better of that I am sure. She is an eating machine when it is something she likes.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you are in a selenium deficient area, I would try to get some Bo-Se from your vet and give her a dose of that. We have a camel here that didn't eat at all when she first came here. She is down on her pasterns in the front and we were told by some other camel breeders that they had given Bo-Se to some that were the same and they came out of it, so we got some from the vet and gave her a shot of it. Within days her appetite improved 100% and she now eats like a horse and loves grain. She is much more active, alert and energetic than she was when she got here. Her pasterns are still weak, but at 3 yrs old I don't think they will improve any. Bo-Se is good for immune support too, so it wouldn't hurt to give her some anyways.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> If you are in a selenium deficient area, I would try to get some Bo-Se from your vet and give her a dose of that. We have a camel here that didn't eat at all when she first came here. She is down on her pasterns in the front and we were told by some other camel breeders that they had given Bo-Se to some that were the same and they came out of it, so we got some from the vet and gave her a shot of it. Within days her appetite improved 100% and she now eats like a horse and loves grain. She is much more active, alert and energetic than she was when she got here. Her pasterns are still weak, but at 3 yrs old I don't think they will improve any. Bo-Se is good for immune support too, so it wouldn't hurt to give her some anyways.


I will call the vet tom. and ask the vet about this. I don't know if we are in a selenium deficient area or not. This vet was recommended to me by a woman who raises and shows alpines in maryland and says she is amazing. She is at the Buckeyestown Animal Hospital in Frederick MD if anyone is looking for a goat vet in that area. I don't want to have to travel with the goat unless absolutely necessary she is stressed enough.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

She looks better. High percentage Nubian I think.. with Boer or a spanish Boer


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She is very tall second biggest behind my pure Nubian doe in height. Big boned also. Going to be big when she fills out.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Another night that she made it through and she is getting stronger. Gave me a fight this morning on taking her medicines. I think the only problem was the worms and no feeding. She still not into feed. so today going to pick up some apples pumpkins lettuce and.spinach. This goat is going to be the death of me. she is eating hay well. So hoping for.the best still.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Also consider getting her some alfalfa, to give her a boost of calcium. Some TUMS may be beneficial too. It will help her deliver.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Also consider getting her some alfalfa, to give her a boost of calcium. Some TUMS may be beneficial too. It will help her deliver.


I do have some alfalfa pellets I will try giving her some of those today. If she does not take to them I will get some bales of it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Does she have bald areas around her eyes? or is that just the photo? 

Did you check her for lice?


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She does not have any bald spots prob just picture was a quick shot will try to get a face one closer. I have not seen any lice. My whole herd is going to be wormed they are due this just is more reason for me to pursue it sooner. We have had a lot of water this summer to so it needs done.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Appointment tomorrow with vet. I am starting to worry she is not going to get better otherwise. I have a great goat doctor just 45 min away I need to take advantage of it. Going to also ask her to test for pregnancy. That well help me treat her also.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Is she not eating the beet pulp? Or are you giving her another kind of feed? If she isn't eating the beet pulp, she may just not like it. You could get her a basic goat feed, or even a 12% sweet feed to start her on to get her eating and maybe try mixing some beet pulp in with it to encourage her to eat. You could also try some alfalfa pellets if alfalfa hay is hard to find in your area.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow she already looks a million% better!! You're doing great with her!
Pumpkin is good for her, just remember moderation.
The only other thing; is she getting a good loose mineral made for *goats* not sheep?
Again, she is looking a whole lot better!!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks. She gets sweet feed blue seal meat goat feed boss alfalfa pellets which were a hit today she went right for the pellets but still did not east much. All the hay she can eat which is Timothy hay that is great quality. I am starting suspect though she is off the feed due to her rumen being of from the medication for the worms. Either way doing all I can for her. Changing shoes snd clothed.between her care and rest of herd its dedication if nothing else.

And beet pulp forgot 
She also gets block and loose goat minerals. Trying to keep hrr copper right to help fight those worms to.

Also b12 vit c red cell and probiotics


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

We have worms and a lot of them. Panacur and zimetran gold are wormer she is now on. As well she got some b12 Bose and so on way home.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

So the BoSe really made a difference cause she was putting down the food tonight. She was eating like it was going out of style. Even the grain. I hope this is us moving forward. The vet said she thinks it is worth a try to save her but not to be upset if she doesn't make it because she is pretty bad shape. HOWEVER, she was very pleased with the regiment I was on with her feeding schedule and her extra vitamins and so forth. So I had her on the right track other then she recommended a different wormer then I used because of her serious worm load. So she got some Pancur and some Zimertan Gold. She gets the Pancur for 5 days and the Zimertan today and then again in 10 days. I also wormed my whole herd with both and trimmed feet today. I am spent. Pizza for dinner cause cooking isn't happening lol. SO that is the more detailed update on her so there is hope. Very thankful for the vet at Buckeystown Veternarian Clinic in Buckeystown MD. She was great today.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I just want to give her a big hug. And you! Thank you for taking her in! :hug:


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks. I have high hopes for her and if she keeps fighting I will keep fighting. I also found out no babies. She is not pregnant. Thankfully!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds fantastic. I bet she will be feeling better in a couple months.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I sure hope so and if she keeps going like she is she is going to make a great turn around. She first off escaped today when I was trying to get into her pen she squeezed her butt on out. Which is totally not been like her but is very much what I would expect from a healthy goat. So that was a great sign. As I was trying to chase her down and I mean chase she was RUNNING through the field. I was so happy I am getting all emotional just typing it. I was so happy to see her running and not barely walking. She is going to make it. I don't have any doubts now. The vet visit really pushed her up a few notches. I am so pleased. I promised her today I would take her to the back part of the property tom. and cable her out so she can eat fresh grass.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beyond words ... how wonderful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that she is doing better and not pregnant! :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love watching their fluffy butts running away :laugh: As long as I know they're not really running away and they're just playing with me, it's good to know they feel so good. My doeling Patti does this to me all the time.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She expressed her obvious disgust with her treatment today. This shot also gave me a shot of her teeth. Is it me or do they also look a little rough. I never thought to have the vet to look at them. I am also posting a few other pictures of her. She was out today for several hours on the cable she did great.

I added a closer image of the teeth. The girl was not sure how old she is but I think she is older then originally thought. Any ideas on age anyone?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

As worn as those teeth are, I would say she is an aged doe. At the very least 4 years old, but most likely much older than that. I've got three coming 5 year old does out here and none of their teeth are worn like that on the top. The only other thing that may make her teeth look more worn is if she was grubbing the ground a lot and wore them down more than normal that way. She looks pretty good though. You could ask your vet if he knows how to float goat teeth as that would help her if she has any sharp hooks making it painful to eat.

The skin under her throat latch, was that area swollen when you got her? It looks like she may have had a case of bottle jaw which is caused by severe anemity typically caused by worms. If you have wormed her good though, that should mostly go away except for the skin that was stretched. It might be good too to hit her with something like Ivomec plus or Valbazen in case she has liver flukes, especially if you have snails in your area.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> As worn as those teeth are, I would say she is an aged doe. At the very least 4 years old, but most likely much older than that. I've got three coming 5 year old does out here and none of their teeth are worn like that on the top. The only other thing that may make her teeth look more worn is if she was grubbing the ground a lot and wore them down more than normal that way. She looks pretty good though. You could ask your vet if he knows how to float goat teeth as that would help her if she has any sharp hooks making it painful to eat.
> 
> The skin under her throat latch, was that area swollen when you got her? It looks like she may have had a case of bottle jaw which is caused by severe anemity typically caused by worms. If you have wormed her good though, that should mostly go away except for the skin that was stretched. It might be good too to hit her with something like Ivomec plus or Valbazen in case she has liver flukes, especially if you have snails in your area.


The girl I got her from thought 3 or 4 but after looking at her I think older then 5 as well just based on her teeth. From what I understand though she was in a crap field with no forage only grass they ate low trying to survive and thus why she is wormy as well. I felt her teeth and she didn't like it but I did not feel any super points. I got bit a few times hard as well but I wanted to take a feel. I may call the vet and see if she knows or does floating of teeth.

She did have the bottle jaw issue it showed up after worming started. She has been wormed with panacur, zimertain gold per my vet and ivomec plus is what I used at first. She is still getting the regiment of panacur 5 times a day and the zimectian gold again in 10 days. I had her to the vet so she did not have barberpole but she had about everything else worm wise. She is being wormed thoroughly currently. She is separated from all of my other goats while this is taking place. I also wormed all of them and plan to worm them again in 10 days as well. Better safe then sorry and they all were due for worming anyhow. I just upped more normal regiment.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Rolled barley in the feed will help with her weight and boost milk production when she kids. What minerals do you have her on? Copper, BoSe (selenium) will help her regain condition. I have drenched under weight pregnant does with pureed cream corn and corn syrup before. Helps add pounds quick.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bottlejaw is caused by Barberpole worms... to my knowledge, panacur/safeguard( febendazole) does nothing to treat for them.... question your vet to be certain though.

Those worn teeth are likely more from her needing to scrape ground or trees for food... my 12 year old pygmy/nigerian does teeth do not look like that.
Seeing that she has all 8 teeth in front as an adult from 4 years old should have shows that she is certainly older than 4, the wear however can be from age but due to her condition and state of health, I'd say the wear is more from scraping than from age but I would safely say that she's at least 6 years old.

I am glad that she isn't pregnant... getting her healthy before you see kids from her would be the best way to go, for her and her babies as well as your sanity :hug:


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She so far has only wanted to eat the sweet feed and meat goat feed and not super well as far as feed goes. She will put down pumpkins, grass, hay, apples, spinach, lettuce etc. I am making her a yogurt and alfalfa slurry basically and force feeding her also. She got BoSe at the vet and giving it a few days see how she goes. She is still on her wormer regiment and she gets probios and V b complex red cell and she is on a loose goats mineral by mana pro. I tried oats she snubbed them but will see if I can find some barley. I swear for being starved she is one picky goat. Also per my vet she is not pregnant. We did not test but she felt and based on when she was suppose to be due we should have felt something there is nothing the vet could feel. So we decided no babies.

I am going to try the cream corn and corn syrup idea. At this point I am trying all that everyone offers lol.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

The vet did a fecal test and checked her thoroughly there was no barber pole worms. There was pretty much every other kind of worm in her belly though. Liver flukes etc. I had her to the best goat vet in the area that I know of and has been recommended by all the goat people I have talked to on this area so I am taking her for her word that I am treating her correctly now.

Edit: I for got to respond the the rest I got a one track mind haha.

I agree older then 5 poor thing has been through so much. I am asking the woman I got her from to question the people who had her originally as far as her age. I would really like to know what I am looking at. If she is older then 6 she will probably become a pasture pet and be retired. It all depends on how she recovers mostly. I don't want to put her through more. At the very least she will get a good long break if I do breed her again at all.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Has she been tested for Johne's? We had a bout of it in our area and now we are all hyper-sensitive to it. Worth a check if she is not gaining or thriving. Isolate her if you're not sure whats up.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She was at the vets and checked. Worms was the determination by the vet. She has been isolated since I got her. She is getting stronger and she has gained weight. I am not force feeding her though. I am letting her eat at her own pace.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like you have it under control!  Lucky goat! I use a probiotic to help with digestion on my skinny goats when they are coming back on feed. I also drench with Aloe Juice to soothe the stomach lining & help heal after deworming. Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at how she is filling out already. She has a long ways to go but she is so much better already. I think she has gained alteast 5 or 6 lbs in the short amount of time I have had her.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at that belly starting. Rumen is a working now oh yeah! She is also out of quarantine the vet gave her the all clear to go with my herd so she gets to be a social girl. AND she is holding her own she is butting and standing up to even the bossy old grandma.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Look at that rumen!  So great to see!!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am so pleased she is doing so well. She is a spunky girl now. I busted out laughing when I saw her holding her own to my grumpy pygmy goat Grandma. She even got off the ground a bit when she was butting her back. I was like GO APPLE!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

So I've been busy with my move and all but finally had a moment to update on apple she is doing great and now pregnant. Amazing her progress since November.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I been so busy lately a lot going on but Apple has blossomed she's big girl and had triplets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad all went well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since this topic is quite old it will now be locked.
Thank you!


----------

